# it this ok or not???



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I













I saw this picture of an expansion tank installed right at the outlet on a Clack water softener ... is that ok??? never seen it done like that before

so does it really matter where you install a thermal expansion tank in the system Where exactly is the best place , I always thought it was best close to the water heater?

never seen this done before and I wondered if this could make the meter in the water softener spin being so close to the unit when it expands and contracts/// 

I had one a long while ago where I had to take out the expansion tank because it was making the water softener fluctuate and giving a false reading to the controll. as there was no check valve in the water meter a the water was pushing back and forth through the system .


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Can that TX tank be valved off from the W/H? If so, then that's a no no. Supposed to be right at the W/H to relieve the expanding hot water.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> Can that TX tank be valved off from the W/H? If so, then that's a no no. Supposed to be right at the W/H to relieve the expanding hot water.



yea, that is kinda what I thought ,,... 

this picture I found on someones web site here in town and just wondered what the hell he was thinking...


----------



## Texan (Feb 21, 2015)

Ya I think it would jack with the meter In the ws. And I know its supposed to be at the wh, anyone know the reasoning? The system should be at the same pressure everywhere right?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Texan said:


> Ya I think it would jack with the meter In the ws. And I know its supposed to be at the wh, anyone know the reasoning? The system should be at the same pressure everywhere right?


Seen it done on large well system to control the water hammering caused by checkvalve.. also having precharged tank at inlet of water treatment will helps 'lifting' the heavy media during backwash cycle..


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I've never seen anything like this before, but cringed when I saw the picture. No support? One of my pet peeves.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

OpenSights said:


> I've never seen anything like this before, but cringed when I saw the picture. No support? One of my pet peeves.




good point....
yes the weight is just sitting right on top of the plastic elbow coming out of the clack water softener,,, I dont understand what this guy was attempting to do here at all


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Kind of hard to tell, picture is really small on my computer, but it almost looks like its on the "out side" of the softener, but with a tee connecting it into the supply side with no valve between? Two thoughts come to mind... some sort of expensive jerry-rigged air hammer or a super salt saving homemade mixing valve? Yeah, makes no sense!

I've been pondering getting into softeners... for some reason you don't need a Master license out here to install them or service them, but I want to learn more about them before I do. My area is known for bad water. Ever see a 3/4" copper line choked off to the size of a pencil lead? New iron curtain, Water Boss softener, 20' of copper and $4500 later they had the best pressure in over 20 years!


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

OpenSights said:


> Kind of hard to tell, picture is really small on my computer, but it almost looks like its on the "out side" of the softener, but with a tee connecting it into the supply side with no valve between? Two thoughts come to mind... some sort of expensive jerry-rigged air hammer or a super salt saving homemade mixing valve? Yeah, makes no sense!
> 
> I've been pondering getting into softeners... for some reason you don't need a Master license out here to install them or service them, but I want to learn more about them before I do. My area is known for bad water. Ever see a 3/4" copper line choked off to the size of a pencil lead? New iron curtain, Water Boss softener, 20' of copper and $4500 later they had the best pressure in over 20 years!




The Water Boss is a peice of junk that I would not install for anyone.. they break down in about 5 years...,,

Water softeners are good and easy to do .especially if you have a lift gate on your truck.....:yes:

. if you stick with a better brand like Clack unit you can make a decent living just being 1 -2 hundred dollars under Culligan and Connectico. Some of these guys are sky-high and they wont install anything for under 2k.. Connectico is about 2200 for their base unit in our city.... its very easy to be under that number just for a replacement of an old unit 

We only install about 30- 40 a year but they never give me a lick of troubles and its a good gig when you are slow 


just throw yourself a web site together for your area and next thing you know you will be up on their radar and you will get the calls.....http://softwaterindianapolis.com/


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Master Mark said:


> [/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll have to look into Clack, thanks! Water Boss is what my last employer prefered, the one before that just bought whichever was cheaper from Menards (Home Depot like store). Of course, each supply house says theirs is the best and all others are junk...

That job, due to their water, cost so much because the iron curtain was just over $1700 our cost. 

I did have one major headache from a water boss once... but in total I think I've only installed a dozen or so. Yeah easy to do, but I'd prefer to know everything, or as much as possible before starting installing them.... and if need be go back and being able to fix them without having to call someone for advice. It'll take time. One of my sales rep says their dealer gives free classes... Don't remember the brand off the top of my head.

I think water boss is just under/over $250 my cost depending on the unit.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

WaterRight water treatment unit is the only way to go for well water..


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

That looks like a culligan install. Haha.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*You get what you pay for that is the rule*



OpenSights said:


> I'll have to look into Clack, thanks! Water Boss is what my last employer prefered, the one before that just bought whichever was cheaper from Menards (Home Depot like store). Of course, each supply house says theirs is the best and all others are junk...
> 
> That job, due to their water, cost so much because the iron curtain was just over $1700 our cost.
> 
> ...



250 is just telling you that is it dirt cheap unit which is probably way undersized for the home .... 
It seems to be what that class of folks want... we get a lot of cheap ass tight wads buying that stuff at Menards then wanting me to install it for them.... no problem for me to do at $400 with no warranty.... 

but they will eventually give them nothing but troubles but you cant convince them of nothing...and maybe they are selling the home in 2 years and they dont care......

Basically you get what you pay for...
I have never had to repair a Clack water system yet, I dont even remember how to do it anymore because they have been so reliable for us,,,, and we have done at least 300 of them since 2005, 

I think that is a great track record.....:thumbsup:..,


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

That's the way culligans installed their water softner I saw last week.


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Hellenbrand ☺


----------

